# A Charlie Brown Christmas



## Sprung (Oct 15, 2015)

This is a Jim Swank stamp blank featuring the new A Charlie Brown Christmas stamps from the USPS. My wife saw these blanks and had to have one. Very happy with how this one turned out and glad I've got a few more still to turn!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds like you have a wife very similar to mine Matt! Very cool pen! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 15, 2015)

Sprung said:


> My wife saw these blanks and had to have one.


You might as well start making your new styled pens in pairs, one to sell and one for the wife 
Really Good looking pen Matt, Jim does an excellent job with all his stamped blanks


----------



## Sprung (Oct 15, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> You might as well start making your new styled pens in pairs, one to sell and one for the wife
> Really Good looking pen Matt, Jim does an excellent job with all his stamped blanks



Thanks, Jerry! I agree - Jim does an excellent job. These are the first blanks I've been able to get from him - been wanting to try his for a while. 

Yeah, I now have the "wife factor" with all new pens and pen styles I make. There's a reason I ordered 4 of these blanks, and not just 1!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 16, 2015)

I saw on FB that he has recently retired and moved, but looks like he's grabbed retirement by the horns, as I saw some posts today from him selling blanks. He's on here as @arkie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks well done from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

Nicely done Matt. I got hooked on Peanuts in Japan; I'd read the weekly armed forces paper comic section to hold me over until the newest issues of my favorite comic books hit the base annex. 

I bet those pens will be a big hit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you, everyone!



Kevin said:


> Nicely done Matt. I got hooked on Peanuts in Japan; I'd read the weekly armed forces paper comic section to hold me over until the newest issues of my favorite comic books hit the base annex.
> 
> I bet those pens will be a big hit.



My wife is for certain getting one of the ones I'm making. I'm intending to keep one for myself for my personal collection of pens, even though I rarely write with ballpoints anymore. Peanuts and Calvin & Hobbes were always my two favorite comics growing up - and even still when I got older.


----------

